#  Alternativmedizin >   IgG- Mangel, dauernde Infektionen >

## Poldy

Wer kann mir helfen, bin ganz verzweifelt!
Habe seit längerer Zeit dauernd entzündete Stirnhöhlen und dauernden Durchfall,immer Bakterien im Sputum,auch im Darm (Klebsiella,E.coli Lakt-neg.) Anfangs haben Anti-biotika noch geholfen,auch gegen den Durchfall, jetzt nicht mehr. Beim letzten habe ich dann Cllostridien bekommen ,musste wieder spezielles Antibiotika nehmen (Clont).
Zur Zeit habe ich Rota Viren schon seit drei Wochen im Darm mit starken Durchfällen, 
und es sind auch wieder Bakterien im Darm. Wahrscheinlich soll ich wieder Antibiotikum nehmen ( Internist), Hausärztin sagt, ich darf keins mehr nehmen. Jetzt wurde ein
IgG-Mangel (Immunglobulinmangel) festgestellt. Habe also einen Immundefekt. Ich will kein weiteres Antibiotikum mehr nehmen, weil mein Körper schon so geschwächt ist. Andererseits kann ich die vereiterten Stirnhöhlen nicht mehr aushalten. Wer weiß Hilfe?
Mir geht es auch schon psychisch ganz schlecht, weiß nicht mehr weiter. 
Lg Poldy 
,

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo Poldy,  
möglicherweise hilft Ihnen ja eine IgG-Substitution. 
Ich würde dringend eine Behandlung durch einen Spezialisten oder eine Fachklinik für Immunologie empfehlen. 
Für Ihr medizinisches Problem gibt es meines Wissens zwar kein alternatives Heilverfahren, aber vielleicht lindern vor allem im Bereich der oberen Atemwege das eine oder andere physikalische Verfahren die Beschwerden ein wenig.    
Trotz allem: "Gute Besserung" 
Pianoman

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Poldi, 
wenn nichts mehr hilft, auch die gute Empfehlung von Pianoman nicht, versuch`s doch mal mit Handauflegen. Wenn es hilft ist es gut, wenn nicht, so ist es auch nicht schlechter als das, was Du bisher getan (erdulden )mußtest.Handaufleger/innen gibt es inzwischen wie Sand am Meer. Horch Dich mal um, ob es in Deinem Bekanntenkreis jemanden gibt, der damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat. Oder frag Deinen Hausarzt, die wissen meist auch, welch "schmutzige" Konkurrenz sie haben, trauen sich aber oft nicht,
dies von sich aus vorzuschlagen. (Verständlich bei dem Ruf, den diese Art der Hilfe hat).
Ich bin seit 40 Jahren Handaufleger und kann guten Gewissens sagen, dass die Erfolge machmal recht verblüffend sind. Auf jeden Fall wird es nicht schaden.
Wünsche Gute Besserung
Katzograph

----------


## alves

- übrigens sind Bakterien im Stuhl völlig normal, die gehören da auch hin.

----------


## Petra24

> Wer kann mir helfen, bin ganz verzweifelt!
> Habe seit längerer Zeit dauernd entzündete Stirnhöhlen und dauernden Durchfall,immer Bakterien im Sputum,auch im Darm (Klebsiella,E.coli Lakt-neg.) Anfangs haben Anti-biotika noch geholfen,auch gegen den Durchfall, jetzt nicht mehr. Beim letzten habe ich dann Cllostridien bekommen ,musste wieder spezielles Antibiotika nehmen (Clont).
> Zur Zeit habe ich Rota Viren schon seit drei Wochen im Darm mit starken Durchfällen, 
> und es sind auch wieder Bakterien im Darm. Wahrscheinlich soll ich wieder Antibiotikum nehmen ( Internist), Hausärztin sagt, ich darf keins mehr nehmen. Jetzt wurde ein
> IgG-Mangel (Immunglobulinmangel) festgestellt. Habe also einen Immundefekt. Ich will kein weiteres Antibiotikum mehr nehmen, weil mein Körper schon so geschwächt ist. Andererseits kann ich die vereiterten Stirnhöhlen nicht mehr aushalten. Wer weiß Hilfe?
> Mir geht es auch schon psychisch ganz schlecht, weiß nicht mehr weiter. 
> Lg Poldy 
> ,

 Hallo, 
wenn du soviel Antibiotika genommen hast dann mußt du sehen das du dein Immunhaushalt wieder in schwung bekommst, sonst wirst du noch anfälliger. Frage am besten ein Homopart oder ( Heilpraktiker) die helfen gut weiter.
Und zu deine Stirnhöllen haben die auch gute Medikamente.
Gruß Petra24

----------


## Sterni

Hi Poldy, 
aus meiner Sicht wäre es am anständigsten wenn du dir einen Poliklinik Schein besorgen würdest für die Uni Klinik oder eine Überweisung zum Facharzt für Immunologie. Alles andere ist Blödsinn da du bevor du etwas tust erst einmal wissen musst warum dein Zustand so ist wie er ist.

----------


## aquahorst

Bakterien im Dar schützen dich vor sogar vor Infektionen. Jede Antibiotika Gabe schädigt dein Immunsystem. 80 & des Immunsystems sitzen im Darm! Wenn die Stirnhöhlen kranken ist das häufig einZeichen für einen fehlbesiedelten darm. Ich empfehle Die einen guten Heilpraktiker, der sich mit sowas auskennt. Dein Immunsystem mus unterstützt, nicht bombadiert werden. 
Mach Nasenduschen statt Naseputzen. Dadurch löst sich der Schleim inden Stirnhöhlen. ernähre dich gesund und vitaminreich. Nimm Probiotische Präparate ein. Aber keine Joghurts, sondern medizinische!
Alles Gute

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Bakterien im Dar schützen dich vor sogar vor Infektionen. Jede Antibiotika Gabe schädigt dein Immunsystem. 80 & des Immunsystems sitzen im Darm! Wenn die Stirnhöhlen kranken ist das häufig einZeichen für einen fehlbesiedelten darm. Ich empfehle Die einen guten Heilpraktiker, der sich mit sowas auskennt. Dein Immunsystem mus unterstützt, nicht bombadiert werden. 
> Mach Nasenduschen statt Naseputzen. Dadurch löst sich der Schleim inden Stirnhöhlen. ernähre dich gesund und vitaminreich. Nimm Probiotische Präparate ein. Aber keine Joghurts, sondern medizinische!
> Alles Gute

 
Was ist das den für ein Ratschlag? Probiotische medizinsche Präperate schlucken? 
Die Menschheitsentwicklung dauert nun schon ca 7 Millionen Jahr und erst in den letzten ca 10 Jahren soll man solch ein Zeug schlucken? 
Warum, wenn es vorher auch ohne ging?
Die praktische und günstige Alternative zu den doch z.T. sehr teuren Nasenduschen ist inhalieren!
Löst den Schleim zuverlässig und nachhaltig da die feuchte Wärme die das Gesicht umhüllt zusätzlich gut tut! 
Im übrigen muss ein Immunsystem manchmal "bombadiert" werden damit es unterstützt werden kann. 
Wenn die Stirnhöhlen/ Nasennebenhöhlen vereitert sind ist das meist ein Zeichen von Stirnhöhlenv/ Nasennebenhöhlenvereiterung.... Sinusitis _(frontalis)_ eben  :Smiley:  
Für die gesunde und vitaminreiche Ernährung gibt es ein Daumenhoch.
Das mit der Ernährung gilt aber eigentlich für jeden Menschen. 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## aquahorst

dieses Zeug hat der Mensch seit illionen von Jahre durch natürliche nahrung aufgenommen.  
Seit dem Nahrung industriell steril produziert wird, fehlen diese Keime leider. Ich sehe kaum eine Darmfloraanalyse, die normal ist. Und diese Flora ist die erste Barrikade, die es für Fremdkeime zu überwinden gilt.
Man muss natürlich keine Nasendusche kaufen sondern kann auch inhalieren. :Smiley: 
Eine wiederkehrende Sinusitis  lokal wegzubombadieren halte ich für eine sehr begrenzte Sichtweise, weil der Hauptteil der Schleimhaut im Darm sitzt.
Grüße

----------


## Christiane

Es gibt probiotische Joghurts, die ich für eine sehr sinnvolle Alternative zu den teuren Pillen halte. Im Sommer ernähre ich mich aus dem Garten, nix mit steril. 
Bei einer Sinusitis sitzt der Keim im Kopf, dort kann mir die Darmflora nicht helfen. Wegen der Nähe zum Gehirn halte ich hier Antibiotika für sinnvoll. Vor allem wenn der Abfluß behindert ist, das Zeug nicht abfließen kann.

----------


## Rutenbart

der Darm hängt nicht im Kopf rum, aber das Immunsystem. Die Idee ist folgende: gutes Darm, gutes Immunsystem- gute Infekt- und Entzündungsabwehr.
Man kann Probleme auch um die Ecke angehen, es funktioniert nicht immer der gerade, direkte Weg. Wenn man in Zusammenhängen denkt kommt man auch manchmal weiter.

----------


## Rutenbart

ein Gedanke: IgG-Mangel durch - schulmedizinisch nicht so einfachnachweisbaren - Darmpilz?
Nicht der deutlich sichtbare Candida - es gibt eine Menge Pilze, die nicht so vorlaut sind und sich so leicht finden lassen. Daß da irgendwo 40 cm Darm fehlen, könnte ja auch an sowas liegen - leichtviel.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

noch ein Gedanke. Antibiotika vernichtet Bakterien. Bakterien sind so was wie der natürliche Feind des Pilzes. Antibiotika begünstigt daher einseitig Pilze.
Die Zuführung gesunder Darmkeime könnte dann das Gleichgewicht wieder herstellen. 
Besteht auch die Möglichkeit, dass das zuführen gesunder Keime "falsch" sein könnte?

----------

